# 98 polaris sportman help



## elpinto88 (Oct 6, 2009)

my step dad has a 98 sportman 500 and thers a fuel line thats driiping and it emptys the tank in about 2 to 3 days heres pictures of it does anybvody know whats it for


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

look like the fuel bowl over flow tube check the float in the carb it might be getting stuck letting to fuel over flow. thats what it looks like to me. also if the bike has a fuel shut off valve you could turn it off to save the fuel.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Yea, I had a 2000 sportsman and your float is either stuck, or your needle valve is not seating good allowing the fuel to overfill the bowl. It's no big deal, just pull the carb and make sure your float is moving freely and clean your needle valve and the seat. Worst case scenerio, you will have to buy a float and needle valve which will cost less than the shipping to get it to you....


----------



## elpinto88 (Oct 6, 2009)

ill try that today 

thanks guys


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Did you get it fixed?


----------

